# Ideas for Bridal Shower



## Arwai (May 13, 2009)

I am a bridesmaid in my good friend's wedding at the end of June.  Her bridal shower is at the end of the month, and I'm trying to think of items we could have for it.  We're kind of doing a sex in the city theme/fashion.  So far I figured we could have a red carpet for her to walk down when she comes in while the guests take pictures of her like papparazi.  I'm going to attempt to make crepe paper flowers for the centerpieces of the table and as flowers for the bride and bridesmaids to wear.  Also champagne flutes for drinks and maybe some wraps and cupcakes for the food.  For the gift bags, I want to use this cute little clear shoe I found at Hobby lobby and maybe put hershey kisses, a hand made lollipop, a compact mirror, and lip balm.  What do you ladies think? And tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 13, 2009)

I just discovered Zazzle.com.  You can personalize items. If you or one of your friends is a good photographer, artist, photoshop wizard, etc..you could take a photo with high resolution of the work and personalize matching invitations, stickers for the envelopes and postage stamps all with the same image. The site allows you to personalize the inside of the card too and offers different fonts and you can place the words or picture wherever you like in the card.
I just made a set of "it's a girl" Pink Rose themed stamps, stickers and note cards and posted them on my seller account there.  I hope someone will buy them as a set. I know if I had an event i'd do that, its original and you basically get full creative control. You can make it classy, grungy, whatever!
You don't have to be a seller to personalize items btw. They take credit cards and paypal i believe.
I tried out cafe press but found their templates unnecessarily difficult and time consuming.
Some curious ideas i have...a well manicured hand holding a slightly tilted glass of champagne, a print of a lipstick kiss, certain flowers the bride likes, etc.


----------



## Arwai (May 13, 2009)

Okay thank you so much.


----------

